# Extremely abrupt behavior change and aggression



## Charles (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm hoping other members of this forum may be able to provide some insight as to why our household is suddenly having issues with our two cats, both the same age, supposedly from the same litter, both neutered males, and obtained from a rescue shelter when they were nine months old.

The shelter staff told us they were brothers and they acted very close, stayed physically close to each other, slept together and seemed to content to spend time with each other vs time with my wife or myself. We never starved them for attention in spite of their seeming indifference to us for the first few months.

Over the past year that has changed and now they will occasionally seek some attention from us during the daytime but are generally in a sleep mode or just simply ignore us as they go about the house. These are indoor cats with high perches and lots of glass for them to observe outdoor wildlife. We live in the southwest desert of the US in Utah.

From the time we brought them home they were playful with each other or with us when we provided feline toys. As they grew older the play between them became a bit more aggressive but never over the top with each other in terms of drawing blood or screams from each other. I should point out that originally the physically smaller of the two was the Alpha male, always crowding at the food dish while the other dutifully waited. That has now changed. The larger, meeker male, now has become very aggressive, stalking and creating fights with the other to the point that we have had to break up four or five serious fights that if allowed to continue might have caused harm to the smaller cat. He also no longer waits his turn at the food dish but digs right in. This all happens during the daytime.

When the cats perceive it is bedtime, they both wait in our bedroom on our bed, waiting for us. We allow them to sleep on our bed between us. In this environment they tend to be pretty civil with each other and both will seek affection from us and purr. I should add that if we try and pet them, give them affection during the day, they seldom purr. If we pick them up, neither tolerates being held for much more than a minute before actively trying to climb out of our arms.

We have a water bottle that we have used to break up the fights but we're at a loss. We've had cats in our household for over 40 years and at times the number of cats has ranged from two to eight, and never this type of behavior shift. We welcome any thoughts anyone may have. Thanks very much.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

This kind of behavior isn't too uncommon. Here are a few possible reasons for this sudden aggressive behavior.

1. Territorial Aggression
2. Traumatic Association
3. Redirected Aggression

*1.* Even in neutered brothers, the fight for dominance can still exist instinctively. And since you stated that the smaller cat was once the alpha, and now it is the opposite. It may just be that the larger cat has decided to step up, but the smaller one hasn't quite given up the position.

*2.* This can sometimes happen if something (even as small as a loud bang, a fright, one cat accidentally steps on the other etc.) happened between the cats, and for no apparent reason, they associate it with each other.

*3.* A classic example of redirected aggression is something like this:
Sam is sitting in the window watching the birds outside, when he sees a strange cat in his yard spraying his favorite bush with urine. Sam hurls himself off the windowsill and viciously attacks Sophie, who is sleeping peacefully in a chair. Poor Sophie wakes and either fights back or runs away and hides. Sophie may or may not later attack Alex out of fear-based aggression. (But this tends to be more temporary.) 

Of these, I would most likely go with the first one, territorial aggression. Depending on how long this has been going, sometimes it can be best to let it work itself out.

If they can't seem to resolve this. You may need to approach the situation similar to how you would introducing new cats. Since you've had many cats, you probably know some good methods, such as *redirecting *their attention with a squirt bottle, pillow thrown between them or feather toy when they begin to get aggressive. 
Always try to correct them at the onset of the aggressive behavior with a firm "No!" and your "distraction device." And always praise their good behavior, and when they get along with a favorite treat.

You may want to get them each their own food and water dishes, and even their own litter boxes.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Wayytooblonde (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, thank you for that reply, it helped me. My Midnight has some aggression issues towards Muffy and Nicki to the point that he will chase them, corner them (while they growl and wait for me). I am trying to work it out but goodness, nothing seems to work.


----------



## NosyKitty (Feb 3, 2010)

Wayytooblonde said:


> Wow, thank you for that reply, it helped me. My Midnight has some aggression issues towards Muffy and Nicki to the point that he will chase them, corner them (while they growl and wait for me). I am trying to work it out but goodness, nothing seems to work.


Yes, animals can be funny this way sometimes, especially when one or more of them don't know when to "give it up." But maintaining a dominance hierarchy, once it has been established, is often very effective in supporting a happy animal household.

"_It's universal. Researchers assume that dominance hierarchies evolved to keep the peace, because when each animal knows his place and sticks to it, you have less fighting over food and mates._" - Excerpt by Temple Grandin. (Animals in Translation)

Even though our loved (and mostly spoiled rotten :mrgreen pets don't have to worry about these things, the instinct is still there.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How old are they now? If a cat is going to challenge for dominance, it will usually occur around age 2-3.

Redirected aggression is also a good possibility if you have stray or neighbor cats around. Your cats can be completely indoor cats, but perceive that anything within their immediate sight is their territory...so a another cat wandering into the yard becomes an intruder and cause for 'action', since he can't reach the outside cat, he takes out his frustration on the next best thing....his brother (and sometimes even the humans).


----------



## Charles (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks very much for your replies. The description of redirected aggression as a result of being unable to get to an outside cat who invades the territory seems to be the answer. A neighbor cat does make regular visits and sprays the outside of the patio/garden door. This drives our cat wild and he often will hurl himself against the glass trying to get to the visitor cat. It may well be that he is taking his aggression out on his brother.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, that's gotta be it especially given his behavior when he sees it and that it's an intact male. You have a serious problem that will only be alleviated by keeping this cat out of your yard. I've been there...experienced the vet bills from the abscesses two of my cats gave each other and the lack of sleep from them fighting and/or yowling in the middle of the night, not to mention dealing with the stress of serious fights, sometimes several times a day. I finally got my neighbor to keep the cat inside....


----------

